# Garamond Font 1/4 inch download



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

I need Garamond font, uppercase and lowercase letter for embroidery in 1/4 inch, maybe a little bit bigger, in PES file. I can't find it anywhere. Please help!!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Probably not something you are going to find already digitized. Do you have embroidery software that will turn a TT font into a stitch file? If not, then you probably need to contact a digitizer who can create the file for you.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The only way you are going to embroider lettering in 1/4 inch height will have to be a custom digitized version. There are very few TTF's that will embroider well that small, regardless of which program you use.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTF is not an embroidery file, you have to digitize the letters you need or have it done by someone who knows. Also 60wt thread and 65/9 needles will make it sew good, I have no problems with 40 wt thread and 70/10 needles but the file has to be spot on for 1/4" letters.


----------

